# Blood worm and African Cichlids



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Afternoon !

I have a Red Zebra Cichlid and a Black Calvus. I read somewhere you shouldnt feed some African Cichlids with Bloodworm. Is that right and will mine be Okay on it cos they love it.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

They love them, as much as you probably love snacks and things that aren't good for you to eat either.. 

Bloodworms are good in moderation. Don't make it the main part of their diet and you should be ok. The calvus should actually be better with them than the zebra, but unless you feed them exclusively, you should be alright.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Great, I noly do it once or twice a week anyway


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Should be no problem then.


----------

